# The BEST rain gear?



## bow_hunter44

I have been looking at rain gear for quite a while and have never really been convinced by a product to buy it. Fortunately, here is south central Idaho it usually doesn't rain all that much. However, this fall is has rained, rained again, and then rained some more. With a white tail hunt to northern Idaho (where it almost always rains during white tail season) coming up I'm being forced into a decision. Reviews of products I have investigated have had concerns with durability, getting wet in a downpour, zipper issues, etc. Obviouisly I don't want to deal with any of those problems. So the question becomes, what is the BEST rain gear available?


----------



## myrmidon

*Rain gear*

Get the G.I. issue "improved rain jacket and pant , FABULOUS!!! and all for about $25.00 brand new ! I ordered from A-Z military surplus on Ebay , their in Pa. 
Good to deal with ! :wink:


----------



## ghost1

*Hands down*

MT050 from cabelas- You can never go wrong with Gore-tex:darkbeer:


----------



## tireman461

yep the MT-050 is the best. but if money is an issue cabelas also has the "space" garment which is very lite and compact. the other garment that is very good is Rivers West clothing. These three are very good you cannot go wrong with either of them.


----------



## bow_hunter44

Thanks for the replies!!


----------



## Blowthru

*Best Rain Gear*

Rain Gear!!! Look Nothing breathes like Gore-Tex, but where I Hunt is full of briars and stickers, and Gore-Tex although is great will leak after just a few hunts in the thighs and legs. I have had several gore-tex suits and there wanna be look a likes that don't breathe either. 
Then I found Rivers West! It dosen't breathe like Gore-Tex,(really nothing does) I mean Gore-Tex is great if your not gonna rough it around. This Rivers West garments are *really freakin' tough*. 10 yrwarranty against leakage or failure of any kind. It even covers if you tear it on bob wire! The owner started the company because he got tired of tearing up gore-tex and getting wet! They advertise for you to just hunt and not worry about babyin' your clothes. This stuff is amazingly quite, soft, light, streathable, wind resistant!, and warm. Water will not pinatrate it. I chose the Law system2 Stalker Jacket and Pants because of the vent system. There are waterproof zippers under the arms, chest. and down the legs of the pants. If your gonna spend 250-300 dollars on packable rain gear for hunting the thick big buck country by opting for say gore-tex and you want pure strenght and a no fail garment that really delivers, rivers west has no competition!:darkbeer:


----------



## BSeals71

*The Best Rain Gear!*

If you looking for something light weight that will keep you dry.
I personally believe that Cabela's Space Ultra Pack Rainwear is the best.

Here is the link:
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?type=pod&id=0026486

Good Luck!


----------



## shilo

I've used gore- tex and Cabela's dry plus. Not very durable. Rips easily, is noisy, even if it doesn't rip the seams will leak in a couple of years, and I really didn't think it breathed all that well. Bought some packable rain wear from Cabela's to just carry in my pack in case I needed rainwear. I forget exactly what it is, just bought it last year and it wasn't cheap. First time I used it out in Colorado it ripped. No briars. Didn't walk into a stick. Don't know what did it. Only had it on for maybe 5hrs and it got a nice 3" long rip in the leg. Bought Rivers West. This stuff is hands down the best raingear I've ever seen. I like it so much it is my hunting clothes now. Waterproof, windproof, quieter than any other rainwear I've used, durable as heck, and warm. 10yr guarantee. Made in USA.


----------



## Gettn II

I love the mt050 but I have been eyeing the Sitka Gear Downpour jacket. Lifetime warranty ... great camo ... just high priced. 

I am waiting on a few more details from the company ... but it is supposed to be some great stuff.


----------



## PaBowhunter1966

shilo said:


> I've used gore- tex and Cabela's dry plus. Not very durable. Rips easily, is noisy, even if it doesn't rip the seams will leak in a couple of years, and I really didn't think it breathed all that well. Bought some packable rain wear from Cabela's to just carry in my pack in case I needed rainwear. I forget exactly what it is, just bought it last year and it wasn't cheap. First time I used it out in Colorado it ripped. No briars. Didn't walk into a stick. Don't know what did it. Only had it on for maybe 5hrs and it got a nice 3" long rip in the leg. Bought Rivers West. This stuff is hands down the best raingear I've ever seen. I like it so much it is my hunting clothes now. Waterproof, windproof, quieter than any other rainwear I've used, durable as heck, and warm. 10yr guarantee. Made in USA.


My thhoughts exactly I LOVE mine and it is very quiet!!!!


----------



## BSeals71

Hum... have to try some of the Rivers West now :wink:

Thanks



shilo said:


> I've used gore- tex and Cabela's dry plus. Not very durable. Rips easily, is noisy, even if it doesn't rip the seams will leak in a couple of years, and I really didn't think it breathed all that well. Bought some packable rain wear from Cabela's to just carry in my pack in case I needed rainwear. I forget exactly what it is, just bought it last year and it wasn't cheap. First time I used it out in Colorado it ripped. No briars. Didn't walk into a stick. Don't know what did it. Only had it on for maybe 5hrs and it got a nice 3" long rip in the leg. Bought Rivers West. This stuff is hands down the best raingear I've ever seen. I like it so much it is my hunting clothes now. Waterproof, windproof, quieter than any other rainwear I've used, durable as heck, and warm. 10yr guarantee. Made in USA.


----------



## bow_hunter44

Thanks again for the replies. This information is exactly what I wanted! Thanks again.


----------



## helix33

*Rivers West Blows everything else away!*

There's nothing that can touch the Rivers West Rain Gear or even comes close for that matter. 10 year warranty on all their clothing, voted best of the best over and over again by Outdoor life. Gore Tex has moved over to the new Leader in water proof clothing Rivers West.


----------



## SchafferArchery

You might consider the new Gore-Tex Pro Shell clothing from Arcteryx. After 3 weeks on the Alaskan peninsula with endless amounts of rain, alders, brush, thorns, and more thorns it worked beyond expectations.


----------



## screamingeagle

Gettn II said:


> I love the mt050 but I have been eyeing the Sitka Gear Downpour jacket. Lifetime warranty ... great camo ... just high priced.
> 
> I am waiting on a few more details from the company ... but it is supposed to be some great stuff.


yep, the best there is imo.


----------



## arrowhawk

I have the rivers west jacket. I like the jacket but as far as waterproof. I find the the vent zippers leak in a heavy down pour unless you keep you arms at your side. The cuffs absorb water and the outside takes forever to dry. I do like the fact that my hunt won't be ruined because of rain. I like how warm and windproof the jacket is. But it is not the perfect rain gear it is a great jacket.


----------



## 3B43

I am looking for rain gear, even though I have my military gore-tex, which is waterproof (I tested it prior to headin' to Idaho--put it on and had my wife turn the hose on me for 10 minutes!). I bought a Rivers West vest for 'testing' and gave it a way---its warm, but it is NOT, repeat, NOT beathable!!! I'd take it off after hoofing it straight up a mountain and the inside would be WET! For still hunting, it would be fine, but not for anything else. My gore-tex is great, but noisy. I'm still looking.


----------



## rickhove

rivers west hands down. Its realy quiet and you can litteraly poor buckets of water on i and it just roles off. It was field and stream's best of the best


----------



## ChuckDU77

*Sitka*

Sitka Gear down poor jacket and pants. You get what you pay for. I suggest you go to www.maketheshot.com and deal with Mountain Archery here in Idaho in Rexburg.


----------



## shilo

When I first bought my first piece of Rivers West clothes, the Lakota jacket, I was skeptical of their claims. So I decided to test it. Got in the shower with the jacket on over a t-shirt. After about 15minutes of water beating down on it, no signs of any water on the t-shirt. No leaks anywhere and the zippers didn't leak.


----------



## AK Jeff

*Rivers West*

I have read a lot more negative reports than positive on Rivers West products. The main complaint has been that it takes forever to dry. Now, if you are going back to the house or a cabin, and can dry the stuff out. It's not a big deal. If you are hunting out of a tent for a week, you are going to be miserable.

I used my cabelas packable rain gear last weekend on a sitka deer hunt. It rained the whole time we were out. The gear kept me dry from the rain, but I got soaked from sweat from climbing those hills. Didn't tear though.

On the other hand, I have yet to hear one bad report on the Sitka brand, other than the price.


----------



## liv2huntt

Another vote for Rivers West!! I have the Stalker jacket and pants and love them!!


----------



## 3B43

Maybe I should 'define' what I'm looking for in raingear: my last hunt, while making a vertical ascent of 1500, while it was raining . . . I'm looking for stuff that'll keep me dry AND breath while I'm making the climb. IS THIS TYPE OF HUNTING GEAR MADE?


----------



## Kipsbay

Gore-Tex doesn't work or hold up.....been there done that.
I'm now looking at the Rivers West pants and jacket, time for a change for me.
I also was looking at the Sitka but was told that the membrane was a little crunchy.....?? I don't need or want more excuses.....smile.


----------



## badbow148

Do not waste your money on any of that Frog Tog stuff to put over or under or even warm weather that stuff sucks.


----------



## john edwards

shilo said:


> I've used gore- tex and Cabela's dry plus. Not very durable. Rips easily, is noisy, even if it doesn't rip the seams will leak in a couple of years, and I really didn't think it breathed all that well. Bought some packable rain wear from Cabela's to just carry in my pack in case I needed rainwear. I forget exactly what it is, just bought it last year and it wasn't cheap. First time I used it out in Colorado it ripped. No briars. Didn't walk into a stick. Don't know what did it. Only had it on for maybe 5hrs and it got a nice 3" long rip in the leg. Bought Rivers West. This stuff is hands down the best raingear I've ever seen. I like it so much it is my hunting clothes now. Waterproof, windproof, quieter than any other rainwear I've used, durable as heck, and warm. 10yr guarantee. Made in USA.


Well said...I've tried 'em all, and Rivers West is THE best i've used so far. I use mine for all my hunting...goose, deer, turkeys...The only thing is it's a little more bulky than the "packable" stuff, but it's worth the trade off


----------



## emjohnso

IF you are still hunting, hiking then the Sitka Gear is the way to go. The Cabelas Space rain stuff is good too, but it will tear easily and will not keep you dry in a downpour. If you are stand hunting in cold weather then the Rivers West is the way to go. I have all 3 of these.


----------



## stehawk

myrmidon said:


> Get the G.I. issue "improved rain jacket and pant , FABULOUS!!! and all for about $25.00 brand new ! I ordered from A-Z military surplus on Ebay , their in Pa.
> Good to deal with ! :wink:



Darn, you almost got it right----- the military gortex suit is better but looks the same. I rode my 4 wheeler through a downpour with the military gortex suit--- stayed dry as a babys butt-----opps--that didn't sound quite right did it??? :darkbeer:

Ohh, bye the way----- Hi myrmidon--cheers to ya brother:darkbeer:


----------



## stehawk

Blowthru said:


> Rain Gear!!! Look Nothing breathes like Gore-Tex, but where I Hunt is full of briars and stickers, and Gore-Tex although is great will leak after just a few hunts in the thighs and legs. I have had several gore-tex suits and there wanna be look a likes that don't breathe either.
> Then I found Rivers West! It dosen't breathe like Gore-Tex,(really nothing does) I mean Gore-Tex is great if your not gonna rough it around. This Rivers West garments are *really freakin' tough*. 10 yrwarranty against leakage or failure of any kind. It even covers if you tear it on bob wire! The owner started the company because he got tired of tearing up gore-tex and getting wet! They advertise for you to just hunt and not worry about babyin' your clothes. This stuff is amazingly quite, soft, light, streathable, wind resistant!, and warm. Water will not pinatrate it. I chose the Law system2 Stalker Jacket and Pants because of the vent system. There are waterproof zippers under the arms, chest. and down the legs of the pants. If your gonna spend 250-300 dollars on packable rain gear for hunting the thick big buck country by opting for say gore-tex and you want pure strenght and a no fail garment that really delivers, rivers west has no competition!:darkbeer:



JUst gotta say--- this stuff sounds damn good!


----------



## jonnybow

Rivers West is certainly some awesome rain gear. I've also found White Water gear is top notch, similar to Rivers West and still very quiet.


----------



## kjwhfsd

Well lets see there only was one post where they might actually get some rain that was S.E. Alaska. Look at where I live. If you dont know where that is its Western Washington Home to the only sub tropical rain forest in the world. Where I hunt gets over 120 inches on rain a year. Go with the rivers west. NONE OF THE CABELLAS STUFF WORKS. if you want a test come out and play we will see if your stuff works. As one of my friends says you know your hunting in a rain forest when a half our out of camp you have rain running down the crack of your ***.


----------



## JDES900X

Rivers West!!!!


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr

JDES900X said:


> Rivers West!!!!


What he said


----------



## DaleE

*raingear*

MT 050. Have the shell jacket and pants. Awesome, but not cheap.


----------



## boonerbrad

While i have never used rivers west i will agree that all gore tex is junk as well as all of Cabelas rain gear.You WILL get wet in a long hard rain. From my experience Sportchief rain gear is as good as i have found so i quit looking.It will keep you dry all day in a hard rain and it is very tough but again not cheap.I would rather be caught in a hard rain wearing heavy wool than anything with gore tex or Cabelas version(dry plus).Any one else wear Sportchief rain gear?


----------



## WidowMaker

Rivers West for sure. I bought the ambush jacket and bibs. Best Clothing I have bought for hunting. Soft as fleece(because it is fleece), quite as a mouse, and very warm. I even wear it steelhead fishing here in michigan in January. The big advantage over goretex is that gortex gets loud when the temps fall and Rivers West stays quite. It feels just like your other hunting gear so you wear it all the time(no more packing in an extra suit).


----------



## PaBowhunter1966

I have had my Rivers West for I guess going on four years and I absolutely love it. It is quiet and comfortable. I wear it when it is cold and windy also, works great in the wind also. You wont be disapointed if you go with Rivers West.


----------



## siucowboy

typically the more rain proof it is the less breathable it's going to be....if you're going to be moving alot in a rain storm, then make sure you wear something underneath it that's going to wick the sweat away from your body, that will help keep yor skin dry. As soon as the rain stops peel off that jacket and let all that sweat that wicked to the outside of your layers dry. That or throw up a tarp, make a little fire and get drier out that way. Use your head, stop and get the moisture out as soon as you can. If the rain's not going to be stopping i'd suggest slowing down so you don't get soaked from sweat inside too....there is no magic garmet that's going to keep the water out, but breathe fast enough to keep you dry during a 1500 ft climb if you don't vent and dry out now and then.

If it's warm and early season and there's not a threat of hypothermia, I'd just as soon get wet wearing something that will dry out quick.


----------



## a/c guy

Where do you get Rivers West stuff?


----------



## Sct146

*10 year warranty?*

"There's nothing that can touch the Rivers West Rain Gear or even comes close for that matter. 10 year warranty on all their clothing, voted best of the best over and over again by Outdoor life. Gore Tex has moved over to the new Leader in water proof clothing Rivers West."

I went to the website just to check out the gear and the warrantee and this is what i found...

http://www.riverswest.com/hifi.html

The gear looks very good but onThe website shows a 12 month warrantee from time you purchase gear. Where did you find a 10 year warrantee on the gear at Helix?


----------



## Twinsfan

anything with gore-tex will be the best.


----------



## Kevdlambert

*Browning Hydro Fleece*

I have been using Browning's Hydro Fleece for about 7 years now....it has never failed me in rain and snow...very warm even at temps approaching 0, with layering, it is as quiet as a church mouse......has Gortex....good stuff.

I will admit though, that I haven't tested it in weather like that in the North West....


----------



## jessjr

hunting with my buddy the other day. it rained for about 1 hour sometimes very heavy. when we returned to camp latter and he took off his gortex he was drenched. i wont buy it.


----------



## Jwillman6

I bought some of the MT-050 about 5 years ago, it is the real deal. I highly reccomend it highly. I have heard good things about the rivers west, but I have never owned any.


----------



## C.Y.

I've had a pair of rivers west pants for about 4 years that I haven't been able to tear a hole in yet. I'm not sure what model they are, but they are pretty heavy and not really packable. They are very warm and water and wind proof, but you will get a little clammy in them. I bought a Lakota jacket and stalker pants about a month ago that I absolutely love. They are lighter weight than my older pants.


----------



## bartl17

The MTO50 is quiet,durable, and packable what more could you want.


----------



## bucksnortinted

bow_hunter44 said:


> I have been looking at rain gear for quite a while and have never really been convinced by a product to buy it. Fortunately, here is south central Idaho it usually doesn't rain all that much. However, this fall is has rained, rained again, and then rained some more. With a white tail hunt to northern Idaho (where it almost always rains during white tail season) coming up I'm being forced into a decision. Reviews of products I have investigated have had concerns with durability, getting wet in a downpour, zipper issues, etc. Obviouisly I don't want to deal with any of those problems. So the question becomes, what is the BEST rain gear available?


I have a RIVER'S WEST RAIN SUIT,bib's and jacket and these things are sweet the best rain gear I have ever seen,the archery shop that had a demonstration set up had a water fall with running water going in to this thing they had rigged up that had some material that they make there suits out of with the flowing water going in to it for like 5months and the thing did'nt leak a drop,and there gauranteed unconditionaly the first year and ten year on material after that,I have wore this suit to wisconsin hunting and it is awesome stuff,dry and warm,If you have to walk aways I would suggest putting your coat in a backpack and the material is quiet to,I have had mine 2years and absolutely love the suit,I believe you can go to cascademountain.com or just go to riverswest.com and you can read up on it awesome suit,hope this was helpful to you..........Ted


----------



## 3dvapor

i have rivers west works great for still hunting. but if your chasing bulls i guarantee youll be drenched with sweat and thinking the stuff leaks. im looking for a back up for warmer weather. maybe sitka.


----------



## Masheen76

The sitka downpour may be lighter than the rivers west gear,..but they'll hear you coming from a mile away, it's that loud. I don't doubt that it works, but I need my gear to be quiet to some extent, and the Downpour series is not.

I went with the Rivers West ATJ/ATP stalker set and it's really quiet for raingear. It's also a lot lighter than all of their(rivers west) other series of raingear. I haven't tested it out yet, but I've yet to read a bad review, so I'm confident this stuff will perform. And if not,..it has the best warrranty in the business.


----------



## jimbow56

Rivers West- This was my first dry year in 30 years of bow hunting. I have used just about everything and it either leaked or I sweated to death in it until now with RW.


----------



## bdinpgh

Warm to moderately cool weather - Gore Tex Shell and Pants

Really cool to cold weather - Rivers West Lakota Jacket and Stalker pants.


----------



## chas1

*Rain Gear*

I have used gortex and riverswest also. Riverswest is warm so if your moving around then you will sweat (alot) I had had their zippers leak and sent them back and got instant return with a fixed jacket. Gortex breaths but it tears easly. I renew my gortex for turkey and early season archery every couple of years and have had no problems Riverswest is used later in the year still hunting and water fowl. If you want another choice Impertech by healy Hanson (H&H) The Best if you don't want to get wet AT ALL coming in camo this summer. Plus its Cheaper then the others.


----------



## jimbow56

Been hunting Oregon rain forests for almost 40 years. Rivers West is the first one I've ever used that kept me dry no matter what. It also is very breathable so you don't feel like your sweat just made you as wet as if you didn't even wear rain gear.
The only draw back is that you have to decide whether or not to wear it when you head out of the truck. It is too bulky to toss in a fanny pack on those "it may or it may not rain" days.
I have a cheap little camo poncho in the fanny for those unexpected squalls.


----------



## jeff1110

*L.L. Bean - Hunter's Gore-Tex Soft-Shell*

I like the LL Bean Hunter's Gore-Tex Soft-Shell Jacket and pants. These are the best made hunting clothes I've ever used. I have the Rivers West stalker jacket and used it for the last few years, but there were some things I didn't like about the material. The rivers west stuff does not breath at all. I would be soaked in sweat just from wearing it most of the time. It holds water like a sponge becoming heavy, and the fit is kind of bulky. However, it did keep me dry in pouring rain and the material is stretchy and tuff.

Anyway, I wanted to replace it with something more breathable and that's when I found the LL Bean Gore-Tex Soft-Shell. It's not like other gore-tex. It is more rugged and very quiet. The jacket and pants are made very well and the fit is perfect for me. The hood on the jacket is awesome. It doesn't come off, but instead tucks in a pocket on the back if you want, and it has this adjustable cord that wraps around your head like a hat keeping the sides out of your view. It has pit-zips and the pants have some unique pockets. It's not cheep, but I got it on sale around christmas. I'm just very impressed with how it's made and how it fits. I never thought of LL Bean for hunting clothes before, but these are well worth checking out. It looks like the price as gone up by like $50 on each, but they also have a pretty solid guarantee at LL Bean and in my opinion they're worth the money.

http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/st...1&catalogId=1&langId=-1&feat=43065-ppxs&dds=y


http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/st...1&catalogId=1&langId=-1&feat=41004-ppxs&dds=y


----------



## roobarb

BSeals71 said:


> If you looking for something light weight that will keep you dry.
> I personally believe that Cabela's Space Ultra Pack Rainwear is the best.
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?type=pod&id=0026486
> 
> Good Luck!


ive got this set and they dont look too tough but they should keep you dry and the fact that they fold into a pack that fits into the palm of your hand is very "handy" (sorry:embara


----------



## bucksnortinted

*rivers west*

Rivers West water proof suits are the best i have ever seen.............Ted


----------



## LabRat314

Helly Hanson


----------



## Dilligaf

I have a drizabone which in short is a stockmans raincoat somthing like a trench coat only the material is waxed so you just don't get wet and on the up side it keeps you very worm.


----------



## pdj

Helle Hansen- by far the best raingeatr I've ever used. I have worked outside for 25yrs+ and have yet to find anything that even comes close.Commercial fishermen(deadliest catch) and knowledgable guides in Canada that I know recommend H.H.


----------



## scrap

*River West*

+ 10000 on Rivers West - 

I had been using there gear for about 4 years and finally went on a diet and lost 55 lbs. The first new hunting clothes that I purchased was some more Rivers West.

I do not wear it hiking to my stand unless it is raining from the start. I will bungee it to my climbing stand or pack it and put it on before I climb or after I am in the stand . Depending on the size and location of my set up.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

*whoa !!!!*



SchafferArchery said:


> You might consider the new Gore-Tex Pro Shell clothing from Arcteryx. After 3 weeks on the Alaskan peninsula with endless amounts of rain, alders, brush, thorns, and more thorns it worked beyond expectations.


head turner no doubt !!!! thats an ORCA !!!!


----------



## bikehunter

*rivers west is great but*

hot when hoofin it- If hunting early might consider a light weight option (like gortex) for tough going and colder, rivers west is dry durable and quiet


----------



## hauntedbyelk

*Rivers West?*

I've tried lots of GoreTex and have never stayed completely dry. It's been warm wet at best and I tend to sweat it up from the inside when I hike. I've used USAF issue Gore Tex to a $400.00 North Face Climbing Jacket. It all leaks. The Dry Plus membrane works equally well for me and is cheaper for the same effect. Will have to check out the Rivers West line. I hunt in N Idaho and NE Washington.


----------



## JC07Rhino

i personally like marmot precip top and bottoms. may not be camo, but deer don't see color anyways right?


----------



## sly_fox85

Do your self a favor and get some rivers west gear. Had the other stuff but evently began to leak. Still have my rivers west, going on three years strong and still keeps my dry in the nastiest of storms. Oh and it's quiet. Its the only rain gear or outer layer camo I'll buy anymore. Just check out their web site.


----------



## Slippy Field

I would suggest the Predator rain wear. :amen:


----------



## bucksnortinted

*Rivers west*

i have tried goretex and other rain gear that i will not name,and nothing i have found can match the water proof that rivers west has,i went into an archery shop around 4yrs ago and said whats up with this they had a fountain aquariam box made a plexi glass with water running onto the material of a RIVERS WEST water proof suit that had been set up for a month or so with no leaks in the material,i went back in there a month or so later they had the same set up with no leaks in it,i was still skeptical so i went and read reviews on it and they were all top notch reviews.
i bought the bibs and a jacket the bibs are kind of really hot if you have to walk but i have been in a tree with it raining so hard and wind blowing 25mph and i never got wet or cold,they will wick body moisture but they do not leak,
i would rate these a 10 but theres only one thing in life thats perfect and its not these so i will give them a 9.5


----------



## squish2519

River's West is the only gear that I've found to REALLY WORK. Yes, it is less breatheable and you are going to sweat your butt off if you choose to use it for everything, but when the rain pours your hunt is not over...


----------

